# Write a lewd fantasy with the user above you



## Monika H. (Oct 25, 2018)

Hallo, hallo!!

As in the title.
Be as creative as you are, and let your deepest desires go wild!!
I know I will the object in most of them, after all, can anybody be sexier than me?


----------



## wateryketchup (Oct 25, 2018)

You cuck me with a huge black guy, like linebacker big. I'm helpless to stop you


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 25, 2018)

You spray watery ketchup on my naked body and lick it all off


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 25, 2018)

You give me a special and thorough control of my "assets" because I didn't pay my taxes


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 25, 2018)

You cuck me with an anime body pillow


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 25, 2018)

_The Cave of Holden's Rape-Apes was about as awful as the name would suggest.  Heinrich Himmler had barely made it a few steps into the reality before a roving pack of horny creatures converged on him. He was disarmed and disrobed in moments, pulled down to the ground.  Heinrich screamed as one of the Rape-Ape’s mashed the tip of his cock into his virgin mancunt, skewering him on the thick, stiff length of meat.  His head was twisted to the side, screams muffled by another erection as Judge Holden himself forced his taut man sausage down his tight chinky throat.  He gagged on the punishing girth, squirming within the horde of demented creatures.  His bulging eyes gushed tears as his tight asshole stretched painfully around a fifth cock.  His flabby man-tits were mashed together around another while a few more dragged across his smooth backside.  He cringed as his long faggot hair was tugged and looped around one creature’s dick, clinging fingers forced to jerk off another set of members.  Heinrich suffered through their brutal assault until the violence of their rape became too much for him to bear.  He was torn apart in grizzly shower of blood and gore as Judge Holden fucked his face so hard his skull burst asunder in a squall of brain and blood and beefy-man-cock brine.  His cum-soaked pieces were tossed about wildly before the Rape-Apes skewered them onto long sticks, hoisting their latest trophy high above their heads as they fell into an energetic parade down the road._


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 25, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> _The Cave of Holden's Rape-Apes was about as awful as the name would suggest.  Heinrich Himmler had barely made it a few steps into the reality before a roving pack of horny creatures converged on him. He was disarmed and disrobed in moments, pulled down to the ground.  Heinrich screamed as one of the Rape-Ape’s mashed the tip of his cock into his virgin mancunt, skewering him on the thick, stiff length of meat.  His head was twisted to the side, screams muffled by another erection as Judge Holden himself forced his taut man sausage down his tight chinky throat.  He gagged on the punishing girth, squirming within the horde of demented creatures.  His bulging eyes gushed tears as his tight asshole stretched painfully around a fifth cock.  His flabby man-tits were mashed together around another while a few more dragged across his smooth backside.  He cringed as his long faggot hair was tugged and looped around one creature’s dick, clinging fingers forced to jerk off another set of members.  Heinrich suffered through their brutal assault until the violence of their rape became too much for him to bear.  He was torn apart in grizzly shower of blood and gore as Judge Holden fucked his face so hard his skull burst asunder in a squall of brain and blood and beefy-man-cock brine.  His cum-soaked pieces were tossed about wildly before the Rape-Apes skewered them onto long sticks, hoisting their latest trophy high above their heads as they fell into an energetic parade down the road._


If you wrote that by yourself, kudos for the effort my friend


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 25, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> If you wrote that by yourself, kudos for the effort my friend


Gonna have be honest here and to give you that kudos back, as I merely nicked the basic story from some deviant site and switched names and details up (and added more details of me porking your scrawny naked ass). I have created comparable stream of conciousness deviant tales before plenty of times, but I am lazy and gay today so I phoned it in with a hack job


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Oct 25, 2018)

You fuck a mtf tranny while you make me lick your feet and soak me in piss later while making me say"daddy moar"


----------



## Eryngium (Oct 25, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> Gonna have be honest here and to give you that kudos back, as I merely nicked the basic story from some deviant site and switched names and details up (and added more details of me porking your scrawny naked ass). I have created comparable stream of conciousness deviant tales before plenty of times, but I am lazy and gay today so I phoned it in with a hack job


You would surrender all your funds to me and do my laundry for the rest of your life- But In a sexual way.


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 25, 2018)

I put on my cloak and wizard's hat


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 25, 2018)

The blinking gif gives me a seizure and I wake up missing some fluids.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 25, 2018)

We hold hands, it's illegal in the entire world but nothing can stop this ecstasy.


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 25, 2018)

I put it in your butt.


----------



## wateryketchup (Oct 25, 2018)

You grow to the size of Godzilla and sit on me


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Oct 25, 2018)

I pleasure your anus until you achieve orgasm, and to my horror, gallons of ketchup pour out of you and all over the room.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 25, 2018)

I hand feed you strawberries and cream with one hand, while massaging every inch of your naked body with the other. We then make passionate love, as the music of Tchaikovsky bellows over the sound of our tumultuous moans.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 25, 2018)

You make me discover my inner furry and feel like Kero The Wolf when he had sex with his dog for the first time OwO


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 25, 2018)

We don't have sex because fuck that gay shit


----------



## 8777BB5 (Oct 25, 2018)

I rip off your pants and eat your ass (@Y2K Baby told me you don't wear underwear)


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 25, 2018)

I aint fucking you, i aint a lesbo


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 25, 2018)

But you'll fuck me, a true pureblooded Aryan male.


----------



## Nekromantik (Oct 25, 2018)

We reenact some of the most lewd of Nazi Exploitation films to date, and end it with a romantic meal of Jew baby.


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 25, 2018)

We would probably do something involving goose fat.


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 25, 2018)

I sniff your crotch excitedly while standing on my hind legs, before sniffing your butt. You play coy and attempt to kick me away with a leg. Undeterred I mount your other leg and unabashedly hump away, while gazing up at you adoringly, panting, with that slightly cocked head you find so irresistible.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 25, 2018)

Alright, that's enough dog fucking for today


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Oct 25, 2018)

We commit tax fraud while 69ing each other.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 25, 2018)

We just draw lewds of each other.


----------



## wylfım (Oct 25, 2018)

"Alright son, Daddy's going to need to pull your diaper off to change it"


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 25, 2018)

Im gonna plow your hole so hard, it's gonna become the endless void you crave so much.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Oct 25, 2018)

I want you to pull down my bikini bottoms and lick my cunny clean


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 25, 2018)

gonna have underwater intercourse over and over.
dont care if you drown in the meantime, cuz I dont need to breathe, so as long as I get to have fun, Im fine.


----------



## Eryngium (Oct 25, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> I rip off your pants and eat your ass (@Y2K Baby told me you don't wear underwear)


BRRRAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPP *Sniff* oh my that smells uwu BRRAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Oct 26, 2018)

I findom you with halloween candy and make you strip slowly for it.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 26, 2018)

Gonna force-feed you a toadstool that'll make you shake, rattle and roll all over the floor by the time I'm done with you.


----------



## admiral (Oct 26, 2018)

Well first I *********** and then ******* and when It's nice and **** you ******** with a ***, also ***** is there and ***&!@₱☞™£$% and now I'm in prison.
Call me bb


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 26, 2018)

You penetrate me with your pointy chin


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 26, 2018)

You come collect my taxes in nothing but sexy lingerie and then I collect the tax you owe me, over that magnificent pussy and tits of yours.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 26, 2018)

I make you pay your taxes


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 26, 2018)

I use your tax modules to penetrate you.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 26, 2018)

It was a dark and stormy night, when suddenly Nazi Vegeta was lewd. He erotically did the sexy times with me. The End?


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm a lesbian hunter looking for the perfect beaver to keep (and lick).


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 26, 2018)

We make out passionately in a thub filled to the brim with pina colada.


----------



## KelpieSelkie (Oct 26, 2018)

You hold me down and do things to me while I lie back and think of England.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 26, 2018)

I'll see you in Dark Reef...


----------



## Konover (Oct 26, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> I'll see you in Dark Reef...


Gonna pull a Bill Cosby on your ass


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 26, 2018)

Maple syrup's not meant to be use for lube, but that's how Canadians do it, right? Just want to know what I'm getting into.


----------



## wateryketchup (Oct 26, 2018)

Missionary sex in the dark with the sole purpose of procreation.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 26, 2018)

That's hot. Let me go light some candles and rent out an underground flooded lair, and I'll pick you up in a boat. That should be enough to start up the music of the night.


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 26, 2018)

your to young, that and im not into girls


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 26, 2018)

you take me out with your delorean and go back in time, so I can fuck your hot mom and become your real dad.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 26, 2018)

I'd have to take over Bulma's body first before we can get freaky.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 26, 2018)

we watch one piece together and then I go all rufy on your precious one piece.


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Oct 26, 2018)

Sensual kissing before a back door boogie up the khyber pass with plenty of nut custard for a slippery finish


----------



## MeerkatMarauder41 (Oct 26, 2018)

I will do you the honour and escort you to your bed, but I have to let you know, I'm from Iran


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Oct 26, 2018)

MeerkatMarauder41 said:


> I will do you the honour and escort you to your bed, but I have to let you know, I'm from Iran



How chivalrous. I don't mind, the sand provides extra purchase on the love handles.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 26, 2018)

Still debating if I want you to fuck me with a toothbrush or not.


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 27, 2018)

Straighten it out after a long fight.


----------



## Alekto (Oct 27, 2018)

Burn FTL drives to get out of the shit space that is that  guy.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 27, 2018)

I take you back to my California mansion and shower you with pillowy mounds of mashed potatoes.


----------



## ️ronic (Oct 27, 2018)

I paint myself orange, put on a Donald Trump mask, and tie you ass-up to the bed.
While I fuck you raw, all you can scream is: "ORANGE MAN BAD! ORANGE MAN BAD!".


----------



## DrJonesHat (Oct 27, 2018)

You appear to be an undead skeleton, undoubtably created by Nazi sorcery. I smash you to bits then get drunk and rant about women.


----------



## Konover (Oct 27, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> You appear to be an undead skeleton, undoubtably created by Nazi sorcery. I smash you to bits then get drunk and rant about women.


Annihilate my alien ass


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 28, 2018)

I want you to quietly fuck me in a dark alley (with consent of course) in broad daylight where no one can see us, but we see them


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 28, 2018)

I will not fuck a stuffed animal, but now I'm paranoid about voyeuristic stuffed animals being in the bedroom.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Oct 28, 2018)

I want to blow you up, but not before cutting of your hands and making love to them.


----------



## Applejack (Oct 28, 2018)

There was severe stretching as Applejack penetrated Jeri with her 2 foot long horse futa-cock. The only thing she could think was "at least I didn't as fucked as leomon."

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Strasse (Oct 28, 2018)

Strasse fulfilled his darkest fantasy as he blitzkrieged his load inside the pony.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 28, 2018)

Me having blonde hair and blue eyes is already your biggest turn-on.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Oct 28, 2018)

I want to fuck you so hard you convert to my religion.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Oct 28, 2018)

Come into my forbidden temple, you rugged hat. If you want to get your hands on my treasure, you've gotta touch the right buttons ~


----------



## Coconut Gun (Oct 28, 2018)

I have sex with you, but you later regret it and charge me with rape. I'm found not guilty, but my reputation is ruined and my career is finished. I'm forced to go into construction where I develop a drug habit to deal with the pain caused by a back injury caused by the job and die at 35 from an OD.


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 28, 2018)

you fired your coconut gun in spurts on me. showering me with coconut cream pies


----------



## DrJonesHat (Oct 28, 2018)

You lure me to your house with the promise of unrestrained sexual debauchery. I arrive only to find you plan on sacrificing me to the dark gods you worship. But, before you stab me through the heart with your ritual dagger, you agree to fuck me stupid. I impress you so much with my sexual prowess, you spare my life, but from that point on I am a determined foe of your deranged sex cult.


----------



## gachacunt (Oct 28, 2018)

We make passionate love underneath our luxurious summerhouse. It's hot, heavy, and illegal in at least fifteen countries.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 28, 2018)

Imma catch that cunt!


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 28, 2018)

I thrust you into a seasonal 12-episode ecchi series, but I can't guarantee it'd be any good.


----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 29, 2018)

I touch ur bobs and do ur vagene and it's hot.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Nov 6, 2018)

Coelacanths are oily, so I just rub your lifeless body all over my naked flesh.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 6, 2018)

We get so freaky the American Family Association tries to file an injunction against us.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm going to whip out my Temple of Doom and go full Last Crusade on your Lost Ark until your eyes roll back into your Crystal Skull.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 6, 2018)

I told you if you want a whipping, you gotta pay like everyone else, I'm workin' here!


----------



## Reynard (Nov 6, 2018)

Feel free to explore my caves for hidden treasures, Doctor Jones!


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Nov 6, 2018)

I don't want to know of the radioactive STDs you may be carrying.


----------



## Reynard (Nov 6, 2018)

Yank my til, mommy



Kari Kamiya said:


> I don't want to know of the radioactive STDs you may be carrying.


That’s not a lewd fantasy!


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 6, 2018)

Why yes darling, I will fuck you in a church if you feel like risking eternal damnation for a cheap thrill.
I wanna put on an eye patch and plunder your baggage if you know what I mean.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Nov 6, 2018)

You can do what you did to the statue.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Nov 6, 2018)

You fuck me


----------



## Xanax (Nov 6, 2018)

You take a break from investigating tax to investigate uhhh my genitals lmao


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 6, 2018)

Due to an overdose of Xanax and cheap whiskey, we end up 40 miles outside of Memphis, covered in oatmeal, up a tree with no pants on.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Nov 6, 2018)

Why don't we have a good hate-fucking session


----------



## Shiversblood (Nov 6, 2018)

Ass eating cunt walks down the street.”...ass eating cunt really does have a large anus” I whisper. I quickly sprint and start charging. I tackle ass eating cunt from behind. “Time for anal canal!” I scream, and I pull down his trousers. I quickly slam my penis into anus. Ejaculate. Pleasure.


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 6, 2018)

As a giant skeleton. I can only bone you.
*Ba dum tsst*


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Nov 7, 2018)

Grow out an afro and play a mean fiddle, and I'll consider showing you my panties.


----------



## firestoopscience (Nov 7, 2018)

And Tony Tony seductively unleashes his bish form and there we see his hidden potential.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Nov 7, 2018)

Boy, show me that Chinese Dragon style of yours!


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Nov 7, 2018)

Holding hands while taking a walk in the autumn.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 9, 2018)

You've got a face only a mother could love, but I'd be more than able, possibly willing, to add even more nuts in your face. Shoot the shit, let's go for it.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Nov 10, 2018)

I have sex with you but I don't call you daddy. You call me mommy


----------



## User names must be unique (Nov 10, 2018)

You turn off you firewall and bare your naked ports to me as I enter you, my package is so large you can barely process it.


----------



## firestoopscience (Nov 10, 2018)

"...as the NPC enters the room full of like minded NPCs, his sexual desire to break the mold has been realized. And it shows in his average, but still obvious, boner."


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Nov 10, 2018)

I request the pleasure of your company at a picnic, properly chaperoned of course. Sometimes we go for a drive in the park or perhaps a trip to the theatre. In due time, I ask your father for your hand in marriage. The wedding is a beautiful event. Then comes the wedding night, which good taste demands I gloss over.


----------



## PorcupineTree (Nov 12, 2018)

Cold, unfeeling marital sex for the sole purpose of reproduction. Reverse missionary. On a luxury hotel bed with genitals freshly blessed by a mormon priest.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 12, 2018)

I hope you're okay with a limp dick, because ain't no way I'm getting anything up with Steven Universe on the mind.


----------



## The Captain (Nov 12, 2018)

Why aren't you @Mariposa Electrique or @SheCameForNecky :deviant:


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Nov 12, 2018)

When you finally have an orgasm you scream Chris' name instead of mine


----------



## SheCameForNecky (Nov 12, 2018)

The Captain said:


> Why aren't you @Mariposa Electrique or @SheCameForNecky :deviant:



If @Mariposa Electrique and I get turned into Sonichu porn, you're going to be the next permacartoon cursed to wander CWCville for eternity.

@ATaxingWoman and I have a nice lesbian bed death and are happily gay matried.


----------



## wateryketchup (Nov 12, 2018)

Let's get foreverially tiedup delitized together, baby


----------



## UE 558 (Nov 12, 2018)

I wanna get fucked by drew pickles and barney the dinosaur behind kmart


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Nov 15, 2018)

You make sure that your kids are out, they'll be a while at the all you can eat pizza place. I passionately fondle your rat face, while you fondle my withered arm, somewhere a saxophone plays in the streets above and filters down to us in the sewer. Your ready, I'm ready, only thing that remains is to turn you around and show you why they call me the 'Shredder.'


----------



## firestoopscience (Nov 15, 2018)

The timeportals between us have put us in an empty area all alone. I look at you deep in your eyes and tell you, stroking your cheek, that time can wait... we can do anything we like here.


----------

